# car stalling/sputtering (automatic)



## vipertgo9 (Mar 24, 2007)

does anyone know what this hose is. it comes out of/goes into the bottom of my engine (2nd picture) and it is clipped to the mass air flow censor. the end is open, im trying to figure out where it is supposed to go and what it does. my car has been sputtering/stalling and i was wondering if this had anything to do with it.


----------



## bwb01 (Aug 12, 2006)

That appears to be the vent hose that comes from the transmission. It isn't supposed to be connected to anything.


----------



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

vipertgo9 said:


> does anyone know what this hose is. it comes out of/goes into the bottom of my engine (2nd picture) and it is clipped to the mass air flow censor. the end is open, im trying to figure out where it is supposed to go and what it does. my car has been sputtering/stalling and i was wondering if this had anything to do with it.



Did you ever figure out what the sputtering and stalling was from?


----------



## vipertgo9 (Mar 24, 2007)

yes i replaced the spark plugs and the ERG valve (?...the valve that sends the hot air from you headers back into the intake) and everything is running perfectly now.


----------



## tremer88 (Aug 18, 2006)

yeah, i had a chevy 4.3 that was knocking. the ERG valve fixed it.


----------

